# My rabbit has a wet chin/neck. Is it a problem?



## hazel rabbit

I have a rabbit which is about 4 years old. I have just noticed that her chin/neck is very wet and she has lost some fur. She has recently been separated from out other rabbit for three days and was wondering if this is a sign of stress. She is eating OK. She is not behaving any differently. Any advice would be appreciated. I cannot get to the vets until after the weekend.


----------



## pugsley Adams

It could be allergies you may want to have vet look at her just to be on the safe side. Good luck! hugss


----------



## Guest

My Rabbit's chin used to get wet when she had problems with her back teeth. Could be a dental problem.


----------



## crofty

hazel rabbit said:


> I have a rabbit which is about 4 years old. I have just noticed that her chin/neck is very wet and she has lost some fur. She has recently been separated from out other rabbit for three days and was wondering if this is a sign of stress. She is eating OK. She is not behaving any differently. Any advice would be appreciated. I cannot get to the vets until after the weekend.


i agree sounds like a dental problem, why did you seperate the buns?


----------



## fluffybunny

Is she eating/drinking OK? It sounds like teeth problems to me.


----------



## Benson67

I agree, sounds like teeth problems which should be regarded as serious. You may only be noticing it now because the other bunny was "grooming" her clean. Certainly cause for a check up! Good luck, hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## fluffybunny

Also, rabbits go down hill very quickly so a vet check up is a must I think.


----------



## HuffHuff

yeah my bun had this too - he developed a bit of an abcess too in the area as he used to tuck his head right in and stay like it for ages so hence warm and moist - perfect breeding ground!!! He had to go for an op to have them filed down and antibiotics for the abcess (sadly during a check up as he hadnt really pee'd and they were worried about retention they scanned him and found a tumour so he died quite shortly afterwards) but yeah definately get him checked out as they hide teeth problems for ages and it can be very painful for them too


----------

